# A real practitioner or a con?



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 15, 2011)

Recently i let my friends know that i was looking for anyone who knew anything about wing chun locally and some of them are connected enough to find things out ... anywho someone by the name of jamshaid c kiyani contacted me with a friend's reference and told me to call him JC ... so i asked MR JC on the phone how exactly he came to know of me and in what context was he calling ... He said he wanted to teach me WC and that he had learnt all the forms in a year's time and that statement at the beginning made me doubt him .... upon me asking him where he got to learn them and whether there was any MA institution i had missed that was teaching WC ... He said No institution locally but he had learnt it from teachers abroad and that he was currently teaching in my very city ... so i asked him what lineage and he said moy yat ...  but at this point he was already more interested in meeting up and 'testing me out'. I ofcourse couldn't help but inquire whether he had sparred before and he said every day with his students. And that was the conclusion of the summarised conversation.

I felt i needed to write this because i feel like my concern might be unrealistic and if it is you guys should tell me so ... here are the points though... and these will help me decide whether to treat this guy as a serious practitioner or a retard.

1. any serious practitioner of WC would know that one year is not nearly enough time to perfect one form let alone all of them.

2. The way the conversation went I doubt he even knew the pole and butterfly knife forms exhisted.

3. When i was searching for someone to learn wc from ... I pretty much met or talked to  every MA association known to this country over the span of 4 months and i know for a fact that no one knows what WC is here in my country the people who do know are more intellectuals than martial artists  ... they know it for knowings sake.

4. Worst case scenario which i think can be dismissed in this particular case but its always a good idea to consider all possibilities .... This guy is some sort of a MA enthusiast who lures unsuspecting martial artists into his trap, poisons practitioners of other arts and then after his victim dies he drinks their blood lol.

5. And perhaps more important than 4 though not as funny ... Not once did he ask me about how much i had learnt ... and certain conjectures do come to mind but i would like to know what you guys think.

Regards Lamboo


----------



## wtxs (Jun 15, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> He said he wanted to teach me WC and that he had learnt all the forms in a year's time and that statement at the beginning made me doubt him .... upon me asking him where he got to learn them and whether there was any MA institution i had missed that was teaching WC ... He said No institution locally but he had learnt it from teachers abroad and that he was currently teaching in my very city ... so i asked him what lineage and he said moy yat ...  but at this point he was already more interested in meeting up and 'testing me out'. I ofcourse couldn't help but inquire whether he had sparred before and he said every day with his students. And that was the conclusion of the summarised conversation.
> 
> Any serious practitioner of WC would know that one year is not nearly enough time to perfect one form let alone all of them.



You have had gotten plenty of WC insight and advise from this forum, what do you gut feeling tell you?  Can you learn all of the forms in one year?  Sure you can ... provided you come across (rarely) an teacher that will do that ... or by video instruction, best you can muster are just the basic mechanical aspects of the forms.

Do to lacking of his back ground info, I'll have to assume he had no more than a coup of years of WC under his belt ... got no qualification or business of teaching anyone, sharing what he knows maybe OK ... but that can be cover in an new thread.

Go meet up with him, may get him agree to do an short video demo, we be happy to check him out for you.

The bottom line is that - let the buyers be aware!


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 15, 2011)

Well i wouldn't want to call WC a commodity and if this person is treating it as such , just a commodity, i don't want to train with him ... that being said my gut says i need to atleast go and find out ... i'm not saying i know everything about wing chun but i think i know enough to understand his intentions upon meeting him. Bah i'm hyper critical sometimes though.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jun 15, 2011)

Go find out, be mentally prepared for anything, but hold on to nothing. What happens, happens, best of luck to you sir


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jun 15, 2011)

By all means go see him.  And if he asks you what you know, tell him you know nothing, NOTHING! ! !

Don't let him trick you into crossing hands with him only to have him beat you up or smack you around for his own gratification.  As some charletons will do.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 15, 2011)

i'm hoping the person's normal , ya know?

Nabakatsu you have a point , So does Mr.Z , well i didn't plan on telling him anything ... but if he's mocking WC, teaching people crap i'm gonna make sure i point that out to him in a subtle way ... ofcourse If that is discomforting to him and he wants a confrontation and if he's looking to smack some fool around he's gonna be in for a huge surprise ... If its confrontation he wants he will get one , no hesitation ... if it turns out to be a joke i might be the one picking the fight.


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a bit hard for you because you don't know Chi Sau , that is what is generally used to test people out who make claims .

Occasionally I used to train one of my students at a public park and used to get all sorts of random people coming over who talked themselves up big time.

Well lets just say the stories didn't really match up with the information I was receiving  through my arms when we made contact.

Just be careful , make sure you meet him in a public place , or you might end up in his house down in a pit with him standing over it saying *" It puts the lotion in the basket "*


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 15, 2011)

Love the Silence of the lambs reference Mr.M xD ... It'd be weirder if he thought he was meant to be a girl lol

I've been meditating a little to heighten my alertness and perception so i'll try to be as aware as possible. Mostly thats enough , sometimes it isn't. Will have to see.


----------



## El_Nastro (Jun 16, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> Recently i let my friends know that i was looking for anyone who knew anything about wing chun locally and some of them are connected enough to find things out ... anywho someone by the name of jamshaid c kiyani contacted me with a friend's reference and told me to call him JC ... so i asked MR JC on the phone how exactly he came to know of me and in what context was he calling ... He said he wanted to teach me WC and that he had learnt all the forms in a year's time and that statement at the beginning made me doubt him .... upon me asking him where he got to learn them and whether there was any MA institution i had missed that was teaching WC ... He said No institution locally but he had learnt it from teachers abroad and that he was currently teaching in my very city ... so i asked him what lineage and he said moy yat ...  but at this point he was already more interested in meeting up and 'testing me out'. I ofcourse couldn't help but inquire whether he had sparred before and he said every day with his students. And that was the conclusion of the summarised conversation.
> 
> I felt i needed to write this because i feel like my concern might be unrealistic and if it is you guys should tell me so ... here are the points though... and these will help me decide whether to treat this guy as a serious practitioner or a retard.
> 
> ...



Here's some of the stock answers & responses I've seen when the question of a WC instructor's legitimacy is concerned:

1. You shouldn't bring up the question. It's "trolling".

2. Let's not start a lineage-war. It's all WC, and we're all part of the same WC family. Who cares about "lineage"?

3. Don't be so disrespectful. Questioning an instructor's credentials is the most tasteless, disrespectful thing ever. Again, "trolling". 

4. The only thing that matters is if his Wing Chun works for you. Of course, the only way to find that out is to give him your time, give him your attention, give him your effort and most importantly, give him your money. Only then will you know. 

Asking questions like "is this guy for real?" are horrible questions to ask and say more about you than they do about him. God help you if you move beyond questions and actually conclude that he _is_ an unqualified fraud; if you get to that point, make sure you keep it to yourself.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 16, 2011)

El_Nastro said:


> Here's some of the stock answers & responses I've seen when the question of a WC instructor's legitimacy is concerned:
> 
> 1. You shouldn't bring up the question. It's "trolling".
> 
> ...



What i was expressing was my concern in the matter... on two principal things ... I am questioning the individual's authenticity and not the authenticity of the lineage. Secondly i'm sure that if someone was going around using a lineage's name when he/she knew nothing about it would first be an insult to WC and thne to that lineage ... specially if the guy can barely hold his own in a real situation ... *It wasnt meant to start a lineage war...everything has its advantages and drawbacks every small detail.*

1. I have found that it is better to question things and then learn for yourself rather than be ignorant about things and start doing things wrong.

2. i would be trying to start a lineage war if i said something like "is said lineage better than this other lineage" which i have not.

An individual's authenticity comes down to two things his/her word and the results he/she produces or the effort he/she puts into something and to be honest the phone call gave me an impression that spoke otherwise and i posted here because i thought maybe it was possible to rush through everything like the guy said. Just to be sure that this guy wasn't put on some crash course of WC which i am not against nor do i support because i believe an individual should take things at his/her own pace. I hardly speak troll =p

Ofcourse i don't go around snapping at everything that seems shady... its only the important things you need to be sure of sometimes. Not that i think the guy is shady he might be a great person for all i know. Its just that the Wc aspect is really important here.


----------



## wtxs (Jun 16, 2011)

El_Nastro said:


> Of course, the only way to find that out is to give him your time, give him your attention, give him your effort and most importantly, *give him your money. Only then will you know.
> *
> Asking questions like "is this guy for real?" are horrible questions to ask and say more about you than they do about him. God help you if you move beyond questions and actually conclude that he _is_ an unqualified fraud; if you get to that point, make sure you keep it to yourself.



Are you for real? 

May you can afford to throw away your money, many out there have to count pocket change.  

Your mindset is like advising someone to buy a used car with out having it check out ... and tell them to cross their fingers it doesn't turn out to be a lemon.

Now who is being a troll?


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 16, 2011)

Exactly ... usually i'm the first one to point the finger inwards and try and grow but if you're competing with a potato it doesn't make a difference.

Well just talked to the guy lets see how it goes, meeting him tomorrow.


----------



## El_Nastro (Jun 16, 2011)

wtxs said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> May you can afford to throw away your money, many out there have to count pocket change.
> 
> ...



Apparently my post wasn't as obviously sarcastic as I thought.

In answer to your question, "Are you for real?"...well, _I_am for real, but that post was pure sarcasm. 

I totally agree with your car-analogy, & I was trying to make a point.

It seems like every time someone brings up questions or concerns like these, it somehow gets turned around so that the person who's asking the questions is suddenly the bad guy, while the instructor-in-question is assumed to be beyond reproach. 

Drives me crazy.


----------



## El_Nastro (Jun 16, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> What i was expressing was my concern in the matter... on two principal things ... I am questioning the individual's authenticity and not the authenticity of the lineage. Secondly i'm sure that if someone was going around using a lineage's name when he/she knew nothing about it would first be an insult to WC and thne to that lineage ... specially if the guy can barely hold his own in a real situation ... *It wasnt meant to start a lineage war...everything has its advantages and drawbacks every small detail.*
> 
> 1. I have found that it is better to question things and then learn for yourself rather than be ignorant about things and start doing things wrong.
> 
> ...



Dude, I totally agree with you. I was being sarcastic.

I've asked similar questions regarding dubious instructors before, and those were the types of responses I'd get. 

It's really frustrating. 

Respect is important, but figure that part of that is self-respect, which means not letting yourself get conned. Also, prospective students deserve respect too, and that means they should be made aware whether or not a given instructor is legit or not.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 16, 2011)

You need to practice your sarcasm , i'm good at it , look , that was a really sarcastic post by El_nastro hehe. The important thing is to make sure you keep your sarcasm simple , that way it gets recognised as such. Jokng mate =p No worries.


----------



## El_Nastro (Jun 16, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> You need to practice your sarcasm , i'm good at it , look , that was a really sarcastic post by El_nastro hehe. The important thing is to make sure you keep your sarcasm simple , that way it gets recognised as such. Jokng mate =p No worries.



Duly noted.

Here's another one I forgot to put on the list:

Statement: "I think this guy could be a fake and/or incompetent. Here's why..."

Absurd argument: "There are different versions of Wing Chun!"


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 16, 2011)

hahaha well now that i re read your post i think you were being sarcastic about things you had experienced personally ... so i guess thats alright but imho you went out of your way to be overly sarcastic don't take it to heart mate, as i do to be overly analytical. Anyway too much of anything is bad.


----------



## wtxs (Jun 16, 2011)

El_Nastro said:


> Apparently my post wasn't as obviously sarcastic as I thought.





Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> You need to practice your sarcasm , i'm good at it , look , that was a really sarcastic post by El_nastro hehe. The important thing is to make sure you keep your sarcasm simple , that way it gets recognised as such. Jokng mate =p No worries.



Duly noted, the smileys are there, to be used to covey those tongue-in-cheek kind of messages.


----------



## El_Nastro (Jun 16, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> hahaha well now that i re read your post i think you were being sarcastic about things you had experienced personally ... so i guess thats alright but imho you went out of your way to be overly sarcastic don't take it to heart mate, as i do to be overly analytical. Anyway too much of anything is bad.



I totally did go out of my way. I'll be much more overt next time.

All I'm saying is, when you have questions or concerns like yours, get ready to be assaulted with false humility, sanctimonious condescension, and really really bad arguments designed to make _you_ look like the bad guy. 

But on your actual question: I'd stay away from the dude. That thing about "learning the forms in a year" is enough right there. The dude's either a liar or severely deluded. Either way, don't waste your time.


----------



## OzPaul (Jun 16, 2011)

*"Haris - You need to practice your sarcasm , i'm good at it."*

ROFL - and yeah i couldn't get the quote to work properly...


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 17, 2011)

well something rather unexpected happened, it seems that i have witnessed some Wc by Mr JC that wasn't satisfactory for me personally  ... met the guy and then after about 35 minutes of him explaining sil lim tao the whole thing he had completely ruined it for me... This guy had a student .. a jujitsu national champ at first he was nice but when i wanted to ask a little about anything "Mr.JC" said he would take offense ... when i asked JC to show me how to spar the jujitsu champ guy took offense again and got heated up .... when i was leaving he caught up and threw his fist at me from the side ... i side stepped and started looking for the bridge ...he was fast and well i feel like that attack was pathetic but he was coming strong ... kept deflecting and when i moved in he realised the move and had good reflexes .,.. then i slowly started punching and defending at the same time .. got a couple of hits in that hit the spot and he felt them for sure ... but then he swept and i was barely managed to stay up he was already up on his feet and my leg was hurting a bit and then i realised his leg muscles and elbows have been drillled to frickin oblivion... soon it was a game of staying away from his dangerous attacks while counter attacking ... and this guy is fast too...some guy shouts at the opposite side of the road with a phone in his hand he says he's calling the police and this guy runs away... Also i think i need to train more because i was unsure of how the fight would have ended ... Any excercises that would help me train for something like this would be greatly welcome because the guy shouted it isn't over while running away. Who imagined this would happen bah. Well atleast i held my own for a while.

I've got to prepare incase this guy is as crazy as he seemed and comes after me again. It was intense and fun though =p


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 17, 2011)

How does one prepare for something like this???

Double post sorry.


----------



## El_Nastro (Jun 17, 2011)

Dude that's crazy. These guys sound like world-class clowns. And douchebags. 

Based on your OP, I figured he was probably just a harmless idiot, but apparently he's a dangerous criminal idiot.

Glad you made it out of there in one piece.


----------



## El_Nastro (Jun 17, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> How does one prepare for something like this???
> 
> Double post sorry.



A. Talk to the police.

B. Be armed.

C. Train. (with real instructors in a real art. Make sure they're cool)

D. Don't worry _too_ much. Stay alert, but stay calm, relaxed, and go about your business.

Do those 4 things & you'll be totally prepared if these clowns return, or if you happen to encounter similar idiots.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 17, 2011)

This ****'s insane and what retard shouts it isn't over while running away ... damn i need to prepare incase something like this happnens again. What if i get blind sided while shopping for shoes i certainly didnt go there to make an enemy. 22 year old ****er with the mind of a 15 year old who thinks he's mojo jojo.


----------



## El_Nastro (Jun 17, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> This ****'s insane and what retard shouts it isn't over while running away ... damn i need to prepare incase something like this happnens again. What if i get blind sided while shopping for shoes i certainly didnt go there to make an enemy.



Yeah you totally do need to prepare. If I was you, I would seriously do thse 4 things in that exact order, ASAP.

Especially talking to the cops....right _now_.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah ... well ... I dunno if i should cry wolf before it happens again but i still need to defend myself against htis particular type of MA.


----------



## bully (Jun 17, 2011)

Not sure i get what happened??

You met this guy who was maybe going to teach you WC.
He came and bought a student with him.
You all chatted, you were not that impressed by the answers to your questions and student gets a little hot under the collar.
You walked away and student follows you and assults you?
Where is the Instructor in all this?

Confused from Jersey ;-)


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 17, 2011)

I was right outside the gym i was called to when it happened ...yeah its like you couldn't question the instructor or mr jujitsu would get all Steamy and agressive... i was very surprised when he attacked me... the instructor was either inside or had left i hadn't noticed while changing back to my street clothes. when i talked to the guy with the phone afterwards he told me he was the owner of the sports shop across the street. he said the jujitsu guy was really hot headed and this wasn't the first time something like this happened...the details of the fight from beginning to end are in the post above. Hope that clears a few things bully


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 17, 2011)

Dude, that's not a fight. That's an assault. You need to seriously consider taking legal action. I'm not saying it's the thing to do, but it's definitely the thing to consider.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 17, 2011)

Especially if this has happened before, which it seems the other business owners in the area have witnessed.


-Rob


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 18, 2011)

the guy with the phone saw the whole thing ... he said he was willing to talk to anyone if something like this happened again or if i needed him to ... but i still think i need to train harder.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 18, 2011)

bully said:


> Not sure i get what happened??
> 
> You met this guy who was maybe going to teach you WC.
> He came and bought a student with him.
> ...


Well now that i've put what happened into words ... i think events willl be simpler to understand if put like this. 
i didn't exactly portray that some of the things Mr JC the instructor said had left me confused because the two times i tried to ask about them his student whose picture was hanging on the wall above a golden trophy that said jujitsu pk punjab division 2010 kept getting heated up but in the end of the trial class i told them that it was a fun class before leaving ... after which i went to change my clothes and had crossed the gym door and was effectively off the premesis when the student blind sided me but got my shoulder which was rather lucky for me ... then i tried not to give him room and kept control of the centreline since he was close enough ... i took every opening that presented itself and got two clean hits in one in the lower chest and the other in neck which sorta dazed him but he replied with that strong sweep kick so instantaneously that it took me off guard ...i believe if i had stepped forward quickly enough that particular kick would've missed me and i would have had him kneeling in front of me .. after that i was trying to constantly keep him in check and stopping his advances while advancing myself i got him on the arms a few times and managed to deflect and parry most of his attacks and he hadn't got any clean hits in so far then the sports shop owner shouted from across the street. I posted rashly before i think i hadn't put the event into words at that point. Well this is the point where i stop wasting my time on words and start training.


----------



## Eric_H (Jun 18, 2011)

You expect me to believe that you, with little to no martial arts training, beat a jujitsu national champ???

This story is too ridiculous to be true.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 18, 2011)

i didn't beat him, infact im glad that someone was responsible enough to stop the whole thing ... the guy got me good in the left leg ... and his elbows hurt like hell ... I did not beat him ... hardly the case. I'm saying i feel a little proud that the little training i have proved to be enough that i could atleast stand up to him and respond until the situation was resolved somehow. Its true jeez. Thats why for the past forty minutes i've been training and will continue to do so for as long as i can today. Where you see a made up story i see a real threat ... why the **** was the guy so angry that he suddenly attacked me ? i wouldn't have a clue  , do i think it'll happen again ... i dunno ... should i train for it ... yes.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 18, 2011)

i did not at any moment be agressive or offend in any way infact i contacted the JJ/WC teacher and told him that i will no longer be attending his school due to unforseen circumstances and that i wish him the best of luck.

here's the proof...






 well it doesn't really bother me ... just something that happened and im glad it happened it was an eye opener. i'm not really gonna worry about it too much though just gonna focus on training.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jun 18, 2011)

Well Faisal, had you been training with a real WC Sifu this past month and a half instead of conversing with us on the forum, you most likely would have faired much better in this encounter.  If you'd have been more aggressive or hit the guy in the face or throat, rather than the chest (as you said) he would probably have gone down and the attack would have been over. Or just constantly battle punch your way in and use the punches to deflect his attacks. But glad to see you came out not too badly hurt.

So did this guy running the school show you any WC?


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 18, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> Well Faisal, had you been training with a real WC Sifu this past month and a half instead of conversing with us on the forum, you most likely would have faired much better in this encounter.  If you'd have been more aggressive or hit the guy in the face or throat, rather than the chest (as you said) he would probably have gone down and the attack would have been over. Or just constantly battle punch your way in and use the punches to deflect his attacks. But glad to see you came out not too badly hurt.
> 
> So did this guy running the school show you any WC?



He showed me the entire sil lim tao form but divided it into three sections and then explained most of it...started off with a punch then came the slow tan sao motion and so on ... It was  pretty much the same except When stanced i ended up leaning back. 

i shouldv'e been more agressive and attacking the opp's weak spots ...Thats good advice ...Mr.z i gained some experience so it was worth it...if this happens again ill be prepared. What i learned here on these forums was what saved me things might have been worse if i didnt know how to tan though but can you tell me how things work with the upper triangle when the opp gets really close?


----------



## yak sao (Jun 18, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> He showed me the entire sil lim tao form but divided it into three sections and then explained most of it...started off with a punch then came the slow tan sao motion and so on ... It was pretty much the same except When stanced i ended up leaning back.
> 
> i shouldv'e been more agressive and attacking the opp's weak spots ...Thats good advice ...Mr.z i gained some experience so it was worth it...if this happens again ill be prepared. What i learned here on these forums was what saved me things might have been worse if i didnt know how to tan though but *can you tell me how things work with the upper triangle when the opp gets really close?*


 

pivot


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 18, 2011)

hmm yak sao ... pivot? can you explain that a little more?


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jun 18, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> hmm yak sao ... pivot? can you explain that a little more?


 
Easier done than said.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 18, 2011)

i can imagine.but would one pivot and shift body weight during contact or pivot and push out since he's so close to you?


----------



## Vajramusti (Jun 18, 2011)

I have attached this thread of and on and have not commented except a brief one now.
I appreciate the serious attempts to help Faisal..
but I think he needs to find a hands on teacher who knows wing chun.He may not be able to find one.
That would not be the end of the world.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 18, 2011)

you're saying i should discontinue Wing Chun?


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 18, 2011)

okay , i understand ... i'll come clean it was a bad joke and sort of me being selfish to learn quicker lol... i didn't expect you guys would believe me but i get the feeling you guys think im delusional lmao just trying out some things for the jumma prank video i was making with some friends ... i know it stopped being funny a few pages ago and it was very immature of me but i was joking . there was no instructor or student and this whole thing was a script written by a friend of mine for the jumma prank video. It was a stupid idea but it was also a joke lol ... the scars were part of the getup they were done by using makeup we got for the video too. My bad i hope you guys can take this as a joke. LoL
Real Scars? xD





its funny but i won't troll like this again. You had some wonderful reactions though hehe


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 18, 2011)

i'm sorry guys ROFL i miss those practical joke days. Also if you still don't get it i was trying to talk like this guy lmao
http://www.youtube.com/user/kwonkicker#p/u/5/7XHylei4TAc

he's actually pretty good at muay thai/TKD.

I know i should act more my age ... and i'm getting there slowly , don't take this the wrong way ... much love to you all


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 18, 2011)

So none of this happened and the whole thing was a joke?


-Rob


----------



## mograph (Jun 18, 2011)

Uh oh.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep ... used make up and a script ...  its an informational video about self defense for a unviersity very close to where i live. I'll upload the video once i'm done editing everything. Hopefully it'll turn out to be funny and entertaining at the same time so that people become more aware that they have the option to defend themselves or learn some form of self defense.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 18, 2011)

mograph said:


> Uh oh.



eh? i hope i didnt offend "anyone" because that would be bad. Its gonna take me a couple of days to edit upload the video its about how randomly in the real world situations arise that require you to defend yourself ... and i still love and am going to learn wing chun , if you guys can find it in yourself to still help me out because thats the most awesome part of the whole experience ... getting to know my mistakes and the opinions of certain people here really do matter alot to me... thats why i came clean with the truth


----------



## El_Nastro (Jun 18, 2011)

Not funny.

Not cool.

Kind of stupid.


----------



## Jake104 (Jun 19, 2011)

HLF are YOU a real practitioner or are YOU the con? That's the question I'd be asking myself. If I was one of those who went out of there way, to try and help you for the past few weeks.
Just saying.
Jake


----------



## cwk (Jun 19, 2011)

I think you might take some flak for this Harris.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 19, 2011)

El_Nastro said:


> Not funny.
> 
> Not cool.
> 
> Kind of stupid.



MY bad man.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 19, 2011)

cwk said:


> I think you might take some flak for this Harris.



I hope its not too much , I'm still super serious about Wing chun and i've kept training. This was a really bad idea wasn't it? i shouldn't have tricked you guys like this :s


----------



## bully (Jun 19, 2011)

This is my last post in any of your threads, you are on your own as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 19, 2011)

bully said:


> This is my last post in any of your threads, you are on your own as far as I am concerned.



oh man bully my intentions were purely comical but now i know you shouldn't joke about this sorta stuff... Please try to understand.


----------



## yak sao (Jun 19, 2011)

You've pi$$ed away a whole lot of good will.
I'm done.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 19, 2011)

See man, this is gonna piss a lot of people off.

You were already hanging by a thread because you were trying to learn and teach a martial art from internet research, and that's just going to rub A LOT of people on this forum the wrong way. But then you follow up with a stunt like this? You need to learn something here pup.

There are respectable martial artists here. Legitimate Grandmasters and dedicated practitioners who have spent decades practicing their craft. And you don't earn their respect by acting like a jackass.

Secondly, look down at the bottom of the page where it shows who's viewing the thread. There are always unregistered guests. This is a public forum and people from all over the world come here to learn about martial arts, many of them beginners or people who are considering beginning training and are looking for guidance. And when you post a long thread about going to a karate school for your first lesson and how you got assaulted by someone who knew more than you did that gives the wrong impression. A person who was thinking about checking out martial arts lessons may have read that and been to afraid to try. You're *lies* may have turned someone else off of training entirely. Here's another martial arts lesson you may not have gotten from a youtube video, you are supposed to encourage beginners, not frighten them.

You effed up dude. And you aren't going to get much slack or sympathy for it on this board.

All that being said, I'm quite the joker myself, and when you are a kidder your jokes don't always land. I've had more than one blow up in my face, especially when I was *young and dumb*. Try to learn something from this about how to behave in a respectable establishment. We all have a sense of humor, but a lot of people invested real time and energy in you, _because that's how martial arts is supposed to work_, and now they realize you screwed them.

I get it. You thought you were being funny. But nobody's laughing. That'll happen. Next time, maybe feel the room first. Maybe pick a better time and place. Maybe when you realize people are taking you seriously don't keep going with the joke so far. Maybe next time, spend a little more time getting to know the people and environment you're dealing with before you make a fool of yourself.

This doesn't have to be the last thread you post on MartialTalk. I imagine it will be a long time before anyone takes you seriously again, but if you _are_ serious about learning martial arts, there might be a place for you here in the future. But right now, you're probably on a lot of ignore lists.

Take this lesson and grow from it. That's what karate's all about. Try not to make the same mistake again. But don't be too surprised that people are pissed. You made a mess here bro. I get that you didn't mean to, but here we are none the less.

Good luck with that.


-Rob


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 19, 2011)

Damn ...it was a joke...i'm sorry you feel that way... granted it was a really ****** one now that i think about it ... Guess i have to learn something from this after all.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 19, 2011)

* i would like to request the moderators to please lock this thread so that anyone viewing it isn't misguided*


----------



## altbus1 (Jun 19, 2011)

@HLF
I don't post a lot but I do try to read most op the thread's.
And sorry but this was way over.


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a lot of time for people who are serious in their desire to learn Wing Chun.

But I don't have any time for manipulators and time wasters.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 20, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> I have a lot of time for people who are serious in their desire to learn Wing Chun.
> 
> But I don't have any time for manipulators and time wasters.



Didnt mean to cause any harm Mr.MJM :s


----------



## Vajramusti (Jun 20, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> * i would like to request the moderators to please lock this thread so that anyone viewing it isn't misguided*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You started this silly thread. I believe that you can delete your own thread in this forum's software. I wish you would.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 20, 2011)

Tt


----------



## ilhe4e12345 (Jun 20, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> well something rather unexpected happened, it seems that i have witnessed some Wc by Mr JC that wasn't satisfactory for me personally ... met the guy and then after about 35 minutes of him explaining sil lim tao the whole thing he had completely ruined it for me... This guy had a student .. a jujitsu national champ at first he was nice but when i wanted to ask a little about anything "Mr.JC" said he would take offense ... when i asked JC to show me how to spar the jujitsu champ guy took offense again and got heated up .... when i was leaving he caught up and threw his fist at me from the side ... i side stepped and started looking for the bridge ...he was fast and well i feel like that attack was pathetic but he was coming strong ... kept deflecting and when i moved in he realised the move and had good reflexes .,.. then i slowly started punching and defending at the same time .. got a couple of hits in that hit the spot and he felt them for sure ... but then he swept and i was barely managed to stay up he was already up on his feet and my leg was hurting a bit and then i realised his leg muscles and elbows have been drillled to frickin oblivion... soon it was a game of staying away from his dangerous attacks while counter attacking ... and this guy is fast too...some guy shouts at the opposite side of the road with a phone in his hand he says he's calling the police and this guy runs away... Also i think i need to train more because i was unsure of how the fight would have ended ... Any excercises that would help me train for something like this would be greatly welcome because the guy shouted it isn't over while running away. Who imagined this would happen bah. Well atleast i held my own for a while.
> 
> I've got to prepare incase this guy is as crazy as he seemed and comes after me again. It was intense and fun though =p


 

this right here jsut shows how terrible some people can be....martial art arent something that should be toyed around with, or bragged about. This man sounds like  criminal and needs to be arrested. Martials in the hands of a person who wants to use it for bad (or in this case, an idiot) need to be put in their place. My good friend was once looking at taking up Karate (not sure which style or lineage or anything like that, i never really paid attention) but after a few phone calls and a few emails the guy who told him he culd teach decided to meet at the strip club me and my friend worked at (this was about a year or so ago). Well he had 2 other friends..and after my friend who knew started asking questions apparently angered the "teacher" and was attacked by 3 men...now my friend has been taking TKD for close to 10 years at this point...he wrecked them....i saw from the back door as i came running over my friend put these guys down....later they were arrested and apparently were using this "karate teacher" story as an excuse to rob people.....they are still in jail i believe as one of them almost killed some poor guy...whe we found out, it took all of me to stop my friend from goign to prison and ending this guy...


----------



## cwk (Jun 21, 2011)

ilhe4e12345 said:


> this right here jsut shows how terrible some people can be....martial art arent something that should be toyed around with, or bragged about. This man sounds like  criminal and needs to be arrested. Martials in the hands of a person who wants to use it for bad (or in this case, an idiot) need to be put in their place. My good friend was once looking at taking up Karate (not sure which style or lineage or anything like that, i never really paid attention) but after a few phone calls and a few emails the guy who told him he culd teach decided to meet at the strip club me and my friend worked at (this was about a year or so ago). Well he had 2 other friends..and after my friend who knew started asking questions apparently angered the "teacher" and was attacked by 3 men...now my friend has been taking TKD for close to 10 years at this point...he wrecked them....i saw from the back door as i came running over my friend put these guys down....later they were arrested and apparently were using this "karate teacher" story as an excuse to rob people.....they are still in jail i believe as one of them almost killed some poor guy...whe we found out, it took all of me to stop my friend from goign to prison and ending this guy...



The story in this thread is a fabrication, a "joke".


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 21, 2011)

my comedy is so misunderstood. =T.T=


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jun 21, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> okay , i understand ... i'll come clean it was a bad joke and sort of me being selfish to learn quicker lol... i didn't expect you guys would believe me but i get the feeling you guys think im delusional


 
Tsk, Tsk. Not good. Martial arts training is about becoming a better person, improving yourself and others. It's not about learning to fight. It's learning about yourself and others. Also, with Wing Chun, it helps build patience. It is nothing that can or should be rushed or tricking someone to give you more or sooner than you are ready for.. The only person who can determine that is your. When you are ready you will get more and more. Being greedy and trying to learn faster will not help.

I have students who have come to me and wanted to learn more advanced stuff and I tell them everything has an order and must be learned by that order, when you are ready for it. Not sooner. You can't do Chum Kiu before mastering Siu Nim Tau, etc. A time and a place, an order to everything.

So trying to rush it doesn't help you in the least. The more you practice, the faster it will come. And that's another reason we keep saying you need a Sifu, to help guide you in your learning. And speaking of practice, I haven't seen a video of your corrected tan sau drill? How can you advance if you don't work on it?



Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> lmao just trying out some things for the jumma prank video i was making with some friends ... i know it stopped being funny a few pages ago and it was very immature of me but i was joking . there was no instructor or student and this whole thing was a script written by a friend of mine for the jumma prank video. It was a stupid idea but it was also a joke lol ... the scars were part of the getup they were done by using makeup we got for the video too. My bad i hope you guys can take this as a joke. LoL


 
Yes, stupid idea.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 21, 2011)

Well ... you're right ... Just got done recording the changes i'd been asked for the tan sau. tis on the other thread.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 21, 2011)

i know its very hard to take stupid back but i really want to delete this thread or atleast get it locked. :s


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 21, 2011)

My understanding is that they don't delete threads around here. They might lock it, but then they might keep it open so that people can vent their spleen against you. Which you do kinda deserve.

My advice, quit responding, quit posting, just accept that you screwed up in public and do a better job in the future in other threads. Eventually this thread will fall off the new posts page and people will quit updating it. But every time you post "please lock this thread" you bump it to the top of the list.

Sometimes our mistakes stay with us. That's life. Make a good name for yourself in other threads and people will forget about this one.


-Rob


----------



## Vajramusti (Jun 21, 2011)

Faisal can contact the moderators directly and ask for help. He may be able to also edit his stuff out of existence by going to the control panel.
I think that he has shown very bad judgement and clogged up discussions.
I think he should find a good sifu of some style and just listen for a while.
I intend to just ignore him.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## Eric_H (Jun 21, 2011)

vajramusti said:


> faisal can contact the moderators directly and ask for help. He may be able to also edit his stuff out of existence by going to the control panel.
> I think that he has shown very bad judgement and clogged up discussions.
> I think he should find a good sifu of some style and just listen for a while.
> I intend to just ignore him.
> ...



+1


----------



## Eric_H (Jan 5, 2012)

Thesemindz said:


> Sometimes our mistakes stay with us. That's life. Make a good name for yourself in other threads and people will forget about this one.



Wonder if this lesson was ever learned?


----------



## WingChunIan (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't know the individual but why on earth would you want to learn from someone with only 12 months training? You'd be better off lear ning another martial art rather than a poor reflection of Wing Chun. The old saying is often true - a little knowledge is a dangerous thing......


----------



## mograph (Jan 7, 2012)

The original post was a practical joke ... On us. See page 4.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jan 7, 2012)

Lets move on guys lets forgive and forget , i heard it made alot of needy kids smile... It was a beautiful Kodak moment.


----------



## mograph (Jan 7, 2012)

Someone thought the original post was real. I just told them it wasn't. 
If you want forgiveness, earn it. Don't ask for it.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jan 8, 2012)

ouch. Hokay


----------

